# What should I know about attaching a loader to a Nee Holland ag tractor?



## Paco (May 18, 2019)

I have a New Holland Model 6610S and need to buy and install a front end loader. I believe the pump is set up to accept this, but beyond that, I don’t know what else is involved in installing and operating. I’m trying to learn from square one here, so any input is appreciated


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you researched a loader yet? Tractordata has a bit of information on the OEM loaders.
http://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/6/2/622-ford-new-holland-6610-attachments.html
As far as hydraulics go, I'm hoping one of you knowledgeable will come on boarder to offer advise.


----------



## MartinfromGA (Aug 22, 2019)

Hey... Just installed oem 10LA New Holland loader on new new holland t1010 compact tractor. Loader came off of tz24da - same as t1010. Now the tz24da 3 point does not work at all and my t1010 the loader goes up only when 3point is activated in up position. To go down 3point must be down. The connection is same as tz24da. It must be a directional valve that needs to be switched over to redirect pressure to loader port but I cannot find it where it is. Looks like the hydraulic pressure is activated to both ports (3point and loader) when the 3 point valve is activated. How to redirect the high pressure to bypass the valve and go straight to the loader port??? Read the service manual and nothing about it. Running out of options, help!


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

The parts books for the TZ24 an T1010 do show the hydraulic piping to be very similar. The book for the 10LA shows three lines connecting the loader valve to the tractor hydraulics but I can't tell from that which line goes where. One is pump pressure, one is sump return, and one is power return to three point

You removed the loader, valve, and associated lines from the TZ24 and installed it all on a T1010. Somehow the lines aren't connected right on either tractor now. Sounds like the pressure line on the TZ must be going to sump now and the lift circuit is not getting any supply. The tractor with the loader also must have some lines crossed. I would suggest you trace the lines again, maybe disconnect one or two if needed on each tractor, start the engine for a few seconds and try to determine which lines are which, particularly the two where oil comes out of the loader valve.


----------



## MartinfromGA (Aug 22, 2019)

Hello again ... Because i am not getting pressure on the main line going from control valve to the loader valve, there must be something blocking the pressure going to the port. Currently the loader works when 3 point is all the way up with level up, it is the back pressure going back to the bucket. 

The service manual says I could be missing a poppet in the Control Valve, but i cannot find this part number online. ??? There are many valves, ex: power beyond, lift check valve, etc ... of course, the poppet is not listed there... i am attaching few pictures that explain my situation better.


----------



## MartinfromGA (Aug 22, 2019)

Fixed !!! There is a "poppet" (plug) that is installed in the Control Valve block that redirects the hyd pressure from 3 point to auxiliary port that the loader is connected to. When the loader lines are removed the 3 point stops working because there is no hyd pressure going to loader and back to 3 point-loader gets priority. You cannot buy this poppet, part number the service manual is calling for does not exist. I had to go to the TZ24 tractor, remove the puppet, and install in my new T1010 - there is a plug on the bottom of the valve that needs to be removed and the poppet slides in there. Both tractors work ... Unfortunately i had to take it to the dealer and they looked up the 10LA loader service manual and confirmed about the poppet and where it goes. The poppet comes with the install kit 10LA loader and cannot be purchased separately. Go NH !!!


----------

